# Golden Retriever Nose



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah, I think their noses do change when they get older. Our 15 year old rescue has a REALLY funky nose - it's bumpy and crusty and dry looking. I wish there was something I could put on it, but I have no idea what that would be. My 12 year old's nose is funky looking too, but that's from the radiation he had for his nasal cavity tumor.

I've noticed the shiny black noses seem to all get a mottled pinkish gray when they get older. Maybe someone else will have a more intelligent response for you! LOL


----------



## Duke's Mommy (Jan 14, 2010)

My almost 13 year old Duke had this problem on his nose several years ago, it was diagnosed as Hyperkeratosis. It can affect a dogs nose and pads on their paws. I used Kerasolv Gel once a day, and after a few weeks his nose was back to normal. This just started to affected the pads on his paws. The vet told me to soak the paw.....:doh: I asked, "how do you soak a paw"....One of the girls at the desk said to put the solution in a gallon zip-lock bag and soak it that way. Has worked out really well. Now I'm using the Kerasolv Gel on his paws. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## doug31 (Aug 27, 2010)

Cool. Are Kerasolv Gel for human or for dogs? Are they readily available at pharmacies or I have to go to a vet to get the gel?


----------



## Duke's Mommy (Jan 14, 2010)

Doug31- you get the gel at the vet's office.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Doug31*

Doug31

Thanks for bringing up this topic and glad you are getting feedback!
What a beautiful dog you have!!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Salicylic acid 6.6%*

The active ingredient in KeraSolv Gel is salicylic acid, 6.6%. It is also the active ingredient in some (non-prescription) shampoos for treating seborrhea and related dandruff in humans. The "name brands" are Ionil Plus and Neutrogena T/Sal, but several drug store chains have their own equivalent at a much lower price. It's a weaker solution - about 3%, but if you're going to mix it with water, the adjustment should be trivial.

Lucy


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

She's beautiful, even with her funky nose. Love her outfit.

And I'm glad you're getting responses. I didn't know about this, so I'm learning too.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Another reason why I love this forum. Great information
PS I would have guessed it was a sunburn!)


----------



## julliams (Oct 27, 2010)

Would coconut oil help? It would have to be the virgin organic health store kind. It's supposed to have all sorts of healing properties and antifungal as well. Just a thought. I asked our breeder about the pinking of the nose and she said it happens to some dogs.


----------

